# How to Fade a Tan



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Im usually really good about wearing suncreen everyday, but I was running late this morning and completely forgot. :smilie_tischkante: Of course, today had to be super sunny and I ended up spending about an hour outside. Now my face is really pink and I can tell that I got alot of color. Does anyone know any remedies to help fade a tan? I'm open to trying anything if it will help. Im mentally kicking my self right now because Im usually sooo good about wearing sunscreen. I hate how splotchy and uneven I look when my face gets tan, its not a good look for me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll probably fade. Might be able to use those creams for age spots,but I would call a dermatologist before you do it.
Me I can't get a tan for love,nor money!
I burn,I peel,I remain white....

If I want a tan,it's tan in a can,sun tanning lotion...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Not to worry, I'm sure it will fade quickly.  Maybe, try some pressed powder to tone it down a bit. Chanel once sold me some green powder to even out red blotchy skin. It does work, but, use very sparingly. I bet you actually look pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might try a little self tan spray to even out if you're blotchy. I'm sure one hour of sun will fade fairly quickly.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Exfoliate with a good exfoliator-- it increases the turnover rate for skin cells. Adding a good age spot fading cream may also help, and anything with kojic acid and/or vitamin C may help.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

maybe you have more of a burn than a tan since you're pink? I would put some aloe vera gel or something else that's good for burned skin...it shouldn't last too long.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Years and years ago (when I was a teenager) I used to wash my face with Noxema - I loved being tan, but for some reason my face was always so pale!!! :angry:,.....you could try using that.....if they still make it. 


also hot water fades a tan quickly. I'm always trying to avoid the fading!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it was already posted, but yes exfoliate and use a heavy moisturizer to help tame flaking, dry skin and peeling.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hydroquinone is the ingredient in fade creams. I've been using it for a long time and it works. I don't know if OTC products work, but you can get a RX for hydroquinone 4% or you can buy it without an RX from a Canadian pharmacy. There is some controversy over the safety, but using it for a short time is surely harmless.

Here's a link if you want to get it: NorthWestPharmacy.com


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aloe , and moisturizer , when i went to florida i tannedmy face so much i looked like an umpa loompa , a couple of days did it , til then stay out of the sun !


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I woke up this morning and alot of the pink had faded and some of the splotchy-ness had subsided. The sunglass marks are alot less visible thank goodness! Im hoping that with good prevention and some exfoliation I can get back to my normal self. I usually always burn so I'm a bit shocked I got some color on my face. I realized my face wash has AHA and BHA which I read helps in cell turnover so hopefully it will help. Of course I wore sunscreen today but its rainy and stormy, go figure.


----------

